# Theme options for TAM?



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is a minor request, and purely selfish.

I appreciate that the site obviously uses a customized and very professional theme, but was wondering if the software you are using allows for the use of other optional themes like some other CMS or forum software?

My reasons for the request are for stealth viewing at work 
I'm not breaking any policies by accessing TAM, but working in a cube corral, the pink and blue theme draws undue attention.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I did find the options to modify under 'Modify Profile', so I'm going to play with that a bit. This may do the trick!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Right now, we only have the mobile version. I think it automatically gets selected when you access via mobile device. We did have another theme option at one point in time, but it was pretty ugly, and it hasn't been updated to work with the most recent software version we run.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bump

pink and blue is annoying. Another petition thread came up

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/38609-petition-get-rid-pink-light-blue-scheme.html


----------

